
En-Roads Climate Change Solutions Simulator Launching December 3, 2019 - nwrk
https://www.climateinteractive.org/tools/en-roads/
======
WhompingWindows
I made a scenario with this where I maxed out green-new deal type policies and
minimized fossil fuel use...it's not great, still 1.6 C warming, IN THE BEST
POSSIBLE CASE!

[https://en-roads.climateinteractive.org/scenario.html?p1=54&...](https://en-
roads.climateinteractive.org/scenario.html?p1=54&p7=51&p10=3&p16=-0.03&p23=-20&p30=-0.04&p35=2&p39=239&p47=3.3&p50=3.2&p53=2.1&p55=2.7&p57=-3.7&p59=-55&p63=1.5&p64=2.1&p65=82&p67=38&g0=1&g1=86&v=2.7.6)

